# My Family



## COCO-PUP (Nov 22, 2006)

Here some pics of my Family, I have plenty of pics of them from pups to now, but posted the recently since, only allowed 4.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

AW!!! Your Lab, I think, is cute!!!!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

What a sweet family!!


----------



## COCO-PUP (Nov 22, 2006)

ilovemychihuahua said:


> AW!!! Your Lab, I think, is cute!!!!


the second one is a chocolate lab, she is just a pup, the black one is a lab/chow mix


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

all i can say is those dogs are great and the chocolate lab has is very nice fur witch makes it look much better


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

What a sweet little family


----------



## Kirsikka71 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi! Lovely choco Lab photo! I have 3 months old black Lab. Rita is our fifth Labrador. I have had Labs since 1984.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Your scruffy baby.. Is he/she a Cairn Terrier?!


----------



## Mommy2Belle (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh tooo cute my 4 year old is right here and just laughed at your first one...lol. We think our pup maybe a chow/lab mix kinda cool to see what she may look like! I think your choc. lab is so cute I could eat it!!!


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome family!


----------

